# Deal on Video Calibration Package...take a look



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Hope this is the right place to post this?
If not please move it accordingly...Thanks


I was just over at the Spectracal website (CalMAN) and saw something very interesting.....looks like they have a real nice starter package at a killer price.
They are bundling the CalMAN software ($200) with a X-rite Meter that specs out like the i1D2 ($259) for $299. Not really sure if this is an introductory price or what...but may want to take a look.
Here are the links...take a look for yourself
Meter
CalMAN Standard with Gamma 5 Colorimeter

Hope this helps someone out

Later
RayJr


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

WOW...looks like a good deal got even better.
Check this out
DEAL

Later
RayJr


----------

